# Looks Like a Greyhound Comb!!



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I found this on the Petsmart site and I want to get the three of them. They look like the Greyhound Combs for Mats deep in the hair that were discussed before on the "Pin Brush" Thread. I wonder will these combs work the same way or should I be looking for "Greyhound Combs" exclusively??

Link....

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...622616&itemNo=56&Nao=48&In=Dog&N=2026050&Ne=2


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have this too! lol

Works pretty well, but I think it could miss small/beginning mats easily.

You know what's funny is, I bought several combs and brushes for dogs, but the one that seems to work best is one soft brush I bought from Walgreens and the pin brush I bought from Sally's Beauty Supply (its the same thing as the expensive CC one for dogs, only 75% cheaper!!)

Kara


----------

